# LA Surf - Girls DA ID Events - 2007-2001 | July 11 & 12



## ADPSOCCER (Jul 3, 2019)

*RSVP REQUIRED*
www.lasurfsoccer.com/tryouts-girls-elite​


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 3, 2019)

Here we go LA MacDonalds. Order your McPlayer Shirt today.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Jul 3, 2019)

07’s are getting DA?


----------



## Tim Powell (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr. Mac said:


> 07’s are getting DA?


Doubt a team - but opportunity to play up with 06.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 5, 2019)

Tim Powell said:


> Doubt a team - but opportunity to play up with 06.


‘07’s will have the DPL Pilot as well as the ‘06 opportunities.


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Jul 11, 2019)

ID events start tonight and continue tomorrow at La Canada High School. See first post for details.


----------

